# Shadslinger, Lone Eagle, and BEC-THE KILLER TRIO



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Well, I had the pleasure of fishing with the only two guides that I know of that fish Lake Livingston regularly. I knew I was in for a treat today. As I always say on my post, if you ever get the chance to fish with either one of these guys make sure you go. If you want to catch fish when the fish are biting book a trip with either one of these guides. Both are excellent fishermen and to have both of them in the same boat is double the fun. 
We started the day off early hitting the water at Kickapoo about 7 a.m. When we hit the first spot it seemed the crappie weren't ready for breakfast, and I was worried the high pressure system might slow down the fish bite. But it wasn't long&#8230;..5 minutes or so&#8230;.and I believe SS (loy) was pulling in the first fish. It was just a matter of time and all of us where pulling in crappie left and right. I would say we stayed at spot 1 for 2 hours and probably had 20 crappie when the bite slowed down in that spot. That's a pretty long time to have the crappie biting good in one spot. I would also say all 3 of us where pretty much even on the amount of fish being caught.
So we picked up anchor and moved to spot 2. This time the crappie were waiting on us. Quickly, we started pulling in crappie again. I should take a second here and say most of the crappie we were pulling in where all keepers, and big enough not to even have to measure. "yep, another keeper" is what we were saying over and over. I would generally let loy and long eagle get set up and I would move to the other side of the boat&#8230;.trying to be a good host (bull) but it sounds good. I was checking areas they weren't checking, and it seemed the crappie would go from one end to the other as all of us would be on the fish for a few minutes then the next guy would be. Once again, the bite slowed down so we decide to move a little. Now move a little is what we did. We moved about 10 feet. And the action was on again. Nice big crappie&#8230;.big enough that several times Lone Eagle (roger) would sling the fish around the boat and I just knew the fish was going to come off. BIG DADDY'S! Probably up to this time all of us had caught a fair amount. I was even impressed that I was keeping up with them. Usually when you go fishing with these guys if they have lines out they are pulling in more fish. Guess it goes with experience. So I was pretty happy to be hanging in with the big boys, but in the end roger came alive at the front of the boat. Loy and I were fishing with minnows and roger went to work with his jig. Roger started pulling in the crappie from a bush and won't give it up. He had the bush to himself and wore the crappie out&#8230;probably finishing off the day with the most caught. That's not to say SS and I weren't catching any&#8230;.roger was just pulling them in 2 to our 1 and nice crappie. At last, the bite slowed down so we moved again&#8230;this time about 20 ft the other way, and caught a couple of more. But by now the crappie had called it quits and the bite finally slowed. We killed the crappie at this spot. I would venture to say we caught 35 crappie in this one spot.
We ended the trip off with 54 nice crappie. Over half of a 5 gallon bucket was full of fillets. I have a feeling all three of us will talk about this day for a long time. As loy and roger said it nice to go fishing with some guys that know what they are doing. And I can say that goes for everything&#8230;.not just the fishing. Roger pulled the boat and loy was the captain&#8230;.it was my boat and I just fished. Can't beat that. Here's pictures of today's fun.
And don't worry guys we talked about most of y'all as we were pulling in them fish. Even thought about stopping by Duke's and inviting him next time. Happy HolidaysJ
Here's a youtube link with today's catch


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

more pictures


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Great report and pictures Ken, and great trip to all of you!

-LP


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Now that is a fish fry. i have been so out of touch with my new job. I may get to go on Sunday to lake Houston for some crappie. Thaks for the report guys. I miss fishing !!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Good fishing guys and Ken, I heard you probably caught more than the other two guys. And next time, yes, stop by and get me!!!!!


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Wtg !! That 's a huge pile of big slabs !!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Trifecta


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

nice slabs,wtg!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

danget BEC, nice work; & you say novice!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great job guys.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow nice mess of fish, great pictures, thanks for sharing. You guys are making me home sick.


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Awesome trip guys!!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice job, Dynamic Trio. Good looking slabs!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome going fella them crappie are some good eating fish.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Wtg. Nice mess of fishl. Great pictures. Thanks for the report.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Awesome job guys! Must have been a heck of a day.

All this crappie talk reminds me...when my brother was about 5 or 6 he held the OK state record for crappie for 1 day...at 7lbs 13 oz.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

wshniwasfshn said:


> Awesome job guys! Must have been a heck of a day.
> 
> All this crappie talk reminds me...when my brother was about 5 or 6 he held the OK state record for crappie for 1 day...at 7lbs 13 oz.


_Good grief that is a monster crappie, did he have to gaff it to land it?_

It was real fine day fishing with Roger and Ken, BEC was kind of enough to let us use his boat, thanks again. 
It was a cold start yesterday morning, I wore everything I had, but I knew we were in for a good day when I saw the creek was not muddy from the rain and the temperature low. The crappie love cold weather.

We hit just a couple of my spots, and I know that my other hot spots are going to produce well too.
If you want to go crappie fishing send me a Pm or email.
See you on the water.

SS


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> _Good grief that is a monster crappie, did he have to gaff it to land it?_
> 
> haha no no he caught it on a snoopy pole! And to complete the story...my grandmother from Jersey cast his pole for him, while the game warden watched and then proceeded to write her a ticket for no OK fishing license. He nabbed it on a dock while we waited for gramps to pull the boat around


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That's a good story, any pics of that monster?


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you for all those kind words, Ken. I fully enjoyedthe day fishing with you and Loy. It's alweays a pleasure to fish with good company. 

Folks, it's time for y'all to get out there and catch some slabs. Give me a call and book a trip.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Awesome job guys! Keep the photos and reports coming!


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Awesome trip!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

wshniwasfshn said:


> Awesome job guys! Must have been a heck of a day.
> 
> All this crappie talk reminds me...when my brother was about 5 or 6 he held the OK state record for crappie for 1 day...at 7lbs 13 oz.


This is very interesting. Did y'all forget to register this monster crappie?

IAW 
http://www.fishermansview.com/freshwater_world_records_for_fish.htm

World record Crappie are as follows:
Black Crappie: 4 lbs. 8 ozs.; Kerr Lake, VA.; March 1, 1981; caught my L. Carl Herring JR.
White Crappie: 5 lbs. 3 oz.; Enid Dam, MS.; July 31, 1957; caught by Fred L. Bight


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

C'mon Cowboy no mention of the DUCT tape! LOL great job guys great report an pics.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

megafish said:


> C'mon Cowboy no mention of the DUCT tape! LOL great job guys great report an pics.


Yup, I did in fact use the duct tape rig and it still works...LOL.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

WTG guys. Nice mess of fish.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Lone Eagle said:


> This is very interesting. Did y'all forget to register this monster crappie?
> 
> IAW
> http://www.fishermansview.com/freshwater_world_records_for_fish.htm
> ...


We took it to a local bait shop and had it weighed. The next day we heard it was beat so we didnt bother. After posting on here I did some digging of my own into OK state records. It seems like these data bases arent updated reguarly or fishermen arent turning in records because they jsut dont now.

Im going to look for a picture (an old 35mm one) and try and get it on here so I dont look like a fool with another outrageous fish story...you guys have been around too long to believe those


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, that would be good if you could find one, I'd like to see a picture of a 7lb 13 oz crappie......

-LP


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

You guys did great! I need to get up there before you catch all the crappie!
RT


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Loy is that your new lucky hat?


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

well i hate to break my own heart but i cant locate a picture...and i was corrected by my brother...its was only a 4 lb crappie....man


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

No problem wishn, it's fishing! 
And by the way I have two of those lucky K&R caps, and they bring luck!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

wshniwasfshn said:


> well i hate to break my own heart but i cant locate a picture...and i was corrected by my brother...its was only a 4 lb crappie....man


Not a problem. That is still one heck of a Crappie.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

a 4 lb crappie would be double this.....this is probably my personal best caught today...2 lb. 1 oz. and he was a monster......


----------

